# New version of Handy Converter for Model Railroaders



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

A new version of Handy Converter for Model Railroaders [/i]software has been released.

This link will let you learn about additions and improvements in Version 16 of the program: Handy Converter[/b]

If you've purchase an earlier version of the program, this link will let you obtain a copy at a discounted price:* Handy Converter Upgrade *

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered my copy tonight Stan. Thank you.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

neat


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Wish it ran on a Mac.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It will run under Bootcamp or other Windoze emulator software. 

Good software. I wrote a review of the latest version in the June 2014 issue of GR. 

Later,

K


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Stan,
Looking at your demo for thermal expansion (glad someone has addressed this critical issue), have you considered any means to add into the temperature range the additional temperature added by solar heating. I only have one empirical data point from a single experiment, but the delta is significant. Don't remember the exact conditions, but in the western panhandle of Florida on a sunny September day, ambient temperature was 87 degrees, and at about 2:00 pm in the afternoon an infrared thermometer reading on the brass rail read 145 degrees. That will add considerable length to the calculations. Just adding my two cents worth of hysteria. 
Bob C.


----------

